# Situation right now? (Alicante area/solou area)



## ScottC (May 6, 2009)

Not been on here for a long time as i put my ideas of moving to Spain to join my family on hold due to the downturn.... this was about a year ago, so again....

Can anyone help with Jobs within the Alicante area (where my mother lives) or Salou area (now have friends living here). 
My aim is to be around my Mother in Castalla but i know this to be more or less impossible as industries around there are not exactly English friendly.
But if i can find work down in Alicante or even over to Valencia its a step in the right direction or even up in Salou/Tarragona.

Open to any offers of work from bar to labour to office and even cleaning.

Any help will be very appreciated.


----------

